# Mad Botanist's Lab



## Mistress of Cemeteries (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Folks,
I'm throwing a Superheroes/ villains themed party this year and in the backyard I'm decorating an area as the Lab for the character I'm portraying Dr. Pamela Isley, better known as Poison Ivy from Batman. I'm already growing lots of vines and I'll set up a desk with vials and jars but I want to know if anyone has any good ideas for other finishing touches.
Thanks


----------



## Mistress of Cemeteries (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, also I'm going to make paper mache pumpkins and carve jack-o-lanterns with green glowsticks inside.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice theme Mistress...Hope you show us some the pics...


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

A few large beakers of glow juice (made with highlighter liquid and water) lit with a blacklight would be eye grabbing. Also, didn't Poison Ivy have a man eating plant? If so, a large static one somewhere would be in theme. A few demonic faced jack-o-lanterns would go with this also, and could always be reused for any Halloween theme.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There have been a number of eye plant props posted here that would work well with your theme.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

The plants should be using body parts for fertilizer. Have a few hands sticking up out of the ground with the vines wrapped around them. You could make a few plant-prop additions to the real vines like large pods with teeth or flowers with eyes at the center. This may be difficult to set up, but it would be cool to have a tree with thick roots and have one of those roots pulsing like a vein. I don't know, use a latex rubber sheet and have a wiper motor under it with an off-center wheel to make the pulsing.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yessssss.... evil plants.... I LUUUUUVS evil plants...

Look up the Monster Mud contest from 2 years ago; Ghostess made an awesome flower with a skull in the center; I believe Vlad made one last year too. They look great. Like unquiet spirits being reborn through plants. Creepy cool. make plants with jointed bones as the stems & stalks and then surface them with bark or whatever to make it plant-colored. Death foliage rules.

Take lots of pictures please.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

check out this thread that was posted by Frankie Girl. I like the eye-dia of a plant looking back out at you. Also check out Ghoul Friday's website. She's got a tutorial on making a eyeball plant. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17082


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Poison Ivy*

You ought to place a static dummy within your 'vine' scene, being choked to death by your sinister vines... Yesss! 
p.s. Need to find a good head depicting a man or woman in distress to put on your dummy body. AaaaHHHHH!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

GOT, have you ever considered doing a theme for a haunt that revolves around evil rabbits? I got the perfect title: Bunni-cula, the fuzzy undead.


----------



## Mistress of Cemeteries (Jun 10, 2009)

These are all really great ideas! Now I've just got to get to work on my botanical babies.


----------

